# Vektorisieren will nicht richtig funktionieren



## Alice (7. September 2011)

Hallo.

Ich befasse mich mit dem Thema "Vektorisieren" erst seit einigen Monaten. Aber so richtig erst seit einigen Wochen.

Ich versuche Grafiken (Graustufen - Schwarz und verschiedene Grautöne) zu vektoriseren. Ich verstehe auch das Prinzip wie es funktioniert aber die Ergebnise sind einfach sehr schlecht.

Folgende Programme stehen mir zur Verfügung:
- Photoshop CS5
- Illustrator CS4
- Inkscape
- Vector Magic

Mit Photoshop CS5 habe ich es noch garnicht ausprobiert. Mit dem Illustrator CS4 komme ich garnicht zurecht und vorallem sind die Ergebnise sehr schlecht. Inkscape scheint zwar ein starkes Programm zu sein, jedoch sind auch dort die Ergebnise bescheiden. Vector Magic habe ich mir erst kürzlich gekauft und das liefert eigentlich auch die besten Ergebnise, jedoch auch nicht perfekt. Beispielsweise habe ich im Bild ein schwarzes Viereck. Warum auch immer wird es so vektorisiert dass das schwarze Viereck ründlich und schief wird. Schwer zu beschreiben.

Was muss ich beim Vektorisieren beachten? Welchen Pogramm sollte ich am besten benutzen? Sollte oder muss ich die Pixel-Grafiken irgendwie bearbeiten bevor ich es Vektorisieren kann? Sind mehr oder weniger Knotenpunkte gut? Oder ist das egal? Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks?

Danke im Vorraus.

PS: Das mit dem Nachzeichnen bekomme ich einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Another (8. September 2011)

Vorweg; Photoshop ist ein Pixelbasierenden Programm, womit du wenn dann nur die Illusion einer Vektorisierung deines Bildes jemanden vorgaukeln kannst.

Illstrator ist dafür natürlich schon das geeignete Programm, nur hängt das Ergebnis des Ergebnisses auch immer vom Bild ab. Der einfachste, aber schon sehr gute Weg, ist es, wenn du bei Illustrator auf die Option 'Interaktiv Abpausen' gehst und dort auf 'Abpausfunktionen' klickst, womit du soweit alles nach belieben einstellen kannst und dir sogar davon die Vorschau ansehen darfst.

Sollen in dem Bild jedoch richtig sanfte Verläufe vorkommen führt kein Weg daran vorbei dich mit dem Thema des 'Verlaufsgitters' (Werkzeugleiste) vertraut zu machen. Womit du zwar völlige Kontrolle über das Endergebnis hast und sogar Fotorealistische Resultate erzielst, dies aber auch etwas know-how u. Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Über die Funktionsweise des 'Verlaufsgitters' gibt es reichlich Tuts im Netz.

GL & HF,
Another


----------



## Alice (8. September 2011)

Ich werde versuchen die Grafik komplett Freihändig nachzuzeichnen. Nur weiss ich nie genau wo ich ansetzen muss bei einer ansteigenden Linie. Denn durch das Pixelformat sind schwarz und Grau (Schatten) vermischt und wo soll man denn dann ansetzen?
Noch schwieriger werden halbkreise. Aber ich versuche es einmal.

Vielleicht habe ich auch falsche vorstellungen vom Vektorisieren? Ich denke das Ergebniss muss bereits als Vektordatei perfekt sein!?


----------



## smileyml (8. September 2011)

Automatisches Vektorisieren ist geprägt von Kompromissen - egal welche Software du dafür einsetzt.
Willst du also ein perfektes Ergebnis, musst du es händisch machen.

Mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht helfen. Dazu müsstest du zumindest ein Bild zeigen, das du vektorisieren willst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Alice (8. September 2011)

Mein großes Problem ist das ich Buchstaben, Zahlen und Symbole vektorisieren möchte. Und einige Buchstaben und Zahlen haben exakte Linienstärken. Wie ich das hinkriegen soll, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## smileyml (8. September 2011)

Buchstaben und Zahlen lassen sich eventuell mit "What the Font" herausfinden. Ansonsten ist es bei diesen tatsächlich schwierig oder gar unmöglich etwas brauchbares herauszubekommen. Mitunter kennt aber dein Auftraggeber die Schriftart, denn irgendjemand muss das ja auch mal erstellt haben?!


----------



## Alice (8. September 2011)

Es handelt sich hierbei um zwei verschiedene Schriftarten die mir bekannt sind weil ich dafür 500,00 €uro bezahlt habe. Die Sache ist nur das die eine Schriftart bereits vektorisiert ist und die andere ein Fehlkauf war.

Warum das so ist weiss ich auch nicht genau. Ich habe die Schriftart installiert. Wenn ich nun in Inkscape mit der Schriftart etwas schreibe, sind die Buchstaben vektorisiert. Aber die andere Schriftart stimmt nicht genau mit der Schriftart überein wie sie eigentlich sein sollte. Ich habe aber Pixel-Grafiken von dieser Schriftart und die versuche ich nun zu vektorisieren.

Nach ein paar mal üben ist mir aufgefallen das die Einstellung "Helligkeitsschritte" und "Scandurchgänge 2" die beste Qualität bietet. Zwar werden die Hellgrauen und Grauen Schatten mit vektorisiert aber die kann ich mit ein zwei Mausklicks einfach löschen.


----------



## Another (8. September 2011)

Also bei deinen kompletten 2'ten Satz kam nicht mehr mit. Hast du die jetzt als Font oder nicht?

Zum Restlichen: Schriften solltest du zumindest niemals von 'ner Pixelgrafik vektorisieren, da kommen nur Unebenheiten bei raus. Wenn sie als Vektorgrafik/Font vorliegt und eine "nicht ganz" mit dem Original übereinstimmt (Zeilenabstand/Schrifthöhe/Serife/Punze/whatever) kann man die anpassen - selbst neuzeichnen ginge ja wohl bei einer "Schrift" relativ fix, sofern man sich mit dem Programm nicht noch erst einarbeiten muss.

Am besten ist du versuchst soweit dein Möglichstes, da wir es ohne Vorlage ja eh kaum abschätzen können, welch ein Aufwand du da gerade betreibst, und man berät dich dann wenn du garnicht mehr weiter weißt.

GL & HF,
Another


----------



## Alice (8. September 2011)

Vektorisiert werden soll so eine ähnliche Schriftart: http://www.identifont.com/samples/adobe/Mittelschrift.gif


----------



## Another (9. September 2011)

Naja "vektorisiert", du meinst am Schluß den Font "in Pfade umwandeln"(?).


----------



## Alice (9. September 2011)

Kann sein aber das Ergenis ist absolut 100%ig Perfekt. Oder ist das dann keine Vektor-Grafik?

Edit:

Kann es sein das man NIE eine Pixel-Grafik 100%ig vektorisieren kann?

Hier ein Beispiel:



Gerade Linien lassen sich sehr gut vektorisieren aber Abrundungen, Kreise usw. lassen sich einfach nicht richtig vektorisieren.
Für mein Projekt ist es wichtig das die Vektor-Grafiken dem echten Schriftbild zum verwechseln ähneln.


----------



## ink (9. September 2011)

Moin
Ich kann dir in keinster Weise folgen:
Du hast dir Illustrator gekauft und nutzt Inkscape?
Du kaufst Schriftarten, die aber bei der Nutzung nur als Pixelgrafiken vorliegen?

Schriften sind aus Prinzip, wenn man keine Bitmapgrafiken kauft, immer Vektoren.
Dementsprechend lassen sie sich in AI mit einem Klick in Pfade umwandeln.

So lässt sich die Löwenarbeit sparen.

Beste


----------



## Alice (9. September 2011)

Ja ich habe zwei verschiedene Schriftarten für 500,00 Euro gekauft. Die eine Schriftart ist perfekt. Aber die andere Schriftart eben nicht. Da sehen die Umlaute und ein paar Zahlen und Buchstaben komplett anders aus. Ich habe gegoogelt und gegoogelt und die Schriftart die ich brauche, gibt es überhaupt nicht zu kaufen. Schau mal: klick
Und ich habe auch noch alle Schriftarten dazu gekauft aber die passen alle nicht. Umtauschen geht nicht hat man mir gesagt.

Ich habe die eigentliche Schriftart aber auch als Pixel-Grafiken. Nur halt nicht in guter Qualität. 

Jetzt versuche ich die Pixel-Grafiken zu vektorisieren. Nur ist es halt voll schwer. Hast du evtl. ein Tipp oder so für mich?

Adobe Illustrator CS5 war nicht ganz billig, aber ich will und muss lernen damit umzugehen um eben später damit zu Wirtschaften. Nur hat sich halt herausgestellt das Inkscape besser zu bedienen ist als Illustrator und die Ergebnisse sehen deutlich besser aus. Ich lasse die Grafik erst automatisch vektorisieren und zeichne später nach (korrigiere).


----------



## ink (9. September 2011)

Moin
Ok, mit der DIN Mittelschrift gebe ich dir Recht, da hat halt der Staat den Finger drauf.

Über die Ergebniss kann man streiten, sollte man aber nicht.
Die Bedienung ist ebenfalls sehr von individuellen Faktoren abhängig.

Die DIN ist eine geometrische, statische Grotesk, die auf Kreisen, rechten Winkeln und durchgehend gleicher Strichstärke besteht.
Demnach würde ich es auch so machen, aus Grundformen und nur Konturen, die später in Flächen umgewandelt werden.

Dies impliziert dass du in der Mitte des Buchstaben, mit der passenden Strichstärke arbeitest.
So sparst du dir den Umriss abzuwandern und unnötige Schwankungen in der Strichstärke zu haben.

Beste


----------



## Alice (9. September 2011)

Genau daran habe ich auch gedacht aber ich finde in Inkscape so einige Funktionen nicht.

Zum Beispiel:
- Linieal oben und links in Millimeter. Also so das ich das leicht abmessen kann.
- Gitter wie in einem Mathematik Heft. Also das z.B. jedes Kästchen ein halber cm ist.
- Markieren Funktion (so ein Viereck)
- Zuschneiden Funktion


----------



## ink (9. September 2011)

Dabei kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich nur mit AI arbeite.
aber Google spuckt Folgendes aus:
Raster & Lineal
Auswahlrechteck
Zuschneiden

Über die Wertigkeit und/oder Hilfe vermag ich mir kein Bild machen, aber es liest sich logisch.

beste


----------

